

Secrets of the Little Blue Box (1971) - daddy_drank
http://www.lospadres.info/thorg/lbb.html

======
unimpressive
So one of the things I'd been seeking for a long time were what I called
'Hacker stories that start at the beginning'. That is, ones that start with
_how this person got interested in the first place_. I finally put this desire
to bed after reading Lapsley's _Exploding the Phone_ (2013), which was so
chock full that this book single handedly satisfied my need for them.

 _Exploding_ of course gives much more information on the subject of phreaking
to anybody interested.

The author maintains a database of all the source documents he used to write
the book on the books website, which is fascinating in and of itself:

[http://explodingthephone.com/search.php](http://explodingthephone.com/search.php)

~~~
nsxwolf
One of the facts that amused me from that book was that switchboard operators
were originally teenage boys, but they were rude to customers and swore a lot
- so they switched to women.

------
endgame
I love reading stories about the old phreaks. It was an era that wrapped up
before I got connected, and it's got some amazing lore.

------
jonah
Great read.

"A telephone isn't private anymore. You can't say anything you really want to
say on a telephone or you have to go through that paranoid bull----. 'Is it
cool to talk on the phone?' I mean, even if it is cool, if you have to ask 'Is
it cool,' then it isn't cool. You know."

------
jordanwallwork
Holy shit that beep nearly blew out my eardrums... A warning in the title
would have been nice, my speakers are up waaay loud!

